# [RUNLEVEL / ESELECT] Liste de services en cours? (RESOLU)

## Trevoke

Je peux utiliser

```
eselect rc list <runlevel>
```

 pour voir une liste d'init scripts disponibles. Y a-t-il un moyen de savoir lesquels sont lances?

----------

## guilc

Heu... tu cherches "rc-status <runlevel>" ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

À ce propos eselect est très bien comme outils de gestion des "alternatives", beaucoup plus sympa à utiliser que le update-alternatives de Debian et CentOS à mon avis, mais pourquoi diable avoir voulu lui coller la gestion des runlevels (bon là à la limite ok, ça reste des liens symboliques) et l'affichage de news ?

----------

## guilc

Pour les runlevels, perso, j'ai jamais utilisé eselect (je savais même pas que c'était possible  :Laughing: ). Pour ma part, j'utilise toujours ce bon vieux rc-update qui comme toutes les commandes "rc-*" vient avec openrc

Après, eselect, c'est souple, tu peux écrire un module pour tout ce que tu veux, faire des modules perso, etc... Voir /usr/share/eselect/modules/

----------

## Trevoke

C'est ca!

Bizarre qu'il n'y aie pas d'outil sous eselect pour faire ca..

----------

